# so you want to write a fugue?



## kmhrm (Jan 17, 2012)

This is my first post, so let me greet you guys 

Humor in music? The majority of pieces in the repertoire look serious. I don't know! But I guess so. They all revolve around a musical idea that it's meaning becomes inclusive to the listener or an inspiration that is "serious"(pictures in an exhibition?) or a theme from "Dis Irae" becoming "Totentanz".

But lets laugh!

What pieces, lieds, ....etc that you find humorous? revolving around a funny joke or unexpected situations.

There is of course Comedy in Opera, but I am looking for humor.

Here is a piece that I find humorous:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Erik Satie/René Clair

*Entr'acte* first shown during the intermission of Satie's ballet "Relâche" (which caused yet another riot at the Champs Élysées Theatre)


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## kmhrm (Jan 17, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Erik Satie/René Clair
> 
> *Entr'acte* first shown during the intermission of Satie's ballet "Relâche" (which caused yet another riot at the Champs Élysées Theatre)


hahaha...This is annoying and lovely at the same time. It's interesting, satire of many things (can be summarized in one thing)


----------



## kmhrm (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess this is also fun,


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)




----------

